# Magnesium Citrate is the Answer



## 14578 (Sep 13, 2005)

I've have had IBS with constipationfor about 14 years off and on and know what you everyone is going through. I just recently bought a book that says constipation has one cause and that is being deficient in magnesium. So I followed their advice and started slowly adding magnesium citrate (must be citrate-most absorbable)to my diet and sure enough it has worked very well. I will go 2 or 3 times a day now. What a relief! I still get some minor bloating, a little cramping but it is A LOT better. I hope everyone will try it. You can find magnesium citrate at health food stores or online. Capsule form is best. If you use something beside citrate form, it will not work as well. Please try it- magnesium citrate in this form is not harmful to your body in any way. You can ask your doctor about it but many M.Ds are clueless when it comes to nutrition. Good luck!


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

I read something about magnesium citrate lately. It doesn't cause the problems that normal laxatives create since it adds moisture and doesn't try to change how the muscles work. I was at a store yesterday but didn't see any.


----------



## RailFan (Aug 29, 2004)

> quote:Originally posted by knm:I've have had IBS with constipationfor about 14 years off and on and know what you everyone is going through. I just recently bought a book that says constipation has one cause and that is being deficient in magnesium. So I followed their advice and started slowly adding magnesium citrate (must be citrate-most absorbable)to my diet and sure enough it has worked very well. I will go 2 or 3 times a day now. What a relief! I still get some minor bloating, a little cramping but it is A LOT better. I hope everyone will try it. You can find magnesium citrate at health food stores or online. Capsule form is best. If you use something beside citrate form, it will not work as well. Please try it- magnesium citrate in this form is not harmful to your body in any way. You can ask your doctor about it but many M.Ds are clueless when it comes to nutrition. Good luck!


Thanks for the information. I will try this. Right now, I'm dealing with some SERIOUS constipation, and nothing is working.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Magnesuim citrate is sold at Walgreen's and other drugstores, about $2 for a 10-ounce bottle. However, this is a stimulant laxative, and you're NOT supposed to use it all the time! My doc said you should only use it as needed in emergencies, i.e., a few times a year. Using it all the time will mess up the normal nerve signals in your colon and make you dependent.I would definitely recommend it if your constipation is terrible, but DO NOT use it all the time or often, at least not without consulting with a doctor first!A different way to get magnesium is to take tablets. I bought 100-mg tablets and take one every day, and it helps a lot. This is a safe supplement amount, too. Also, if you take a calcium supplement, you must take magnesium with it, because calcium can be constipating.


----------



## RailFan (Aug 29, 2004)

> quote:Originally posted by Vena:Magnesuim citrate is sold at Walgreen's and other drugstores, about $2 for a 10-ounce bottle. However, this is a stimulant laxative, and you're NOT supposed to use it all the time! My doc said you should only use it as needed in emergencies, i.e., a few times a year. Using it all the time will mess up the normal nerve signals in your colon and make you dependent.I would definitely recommend it if your constipation is terrible, but DO NOT use it all the time or often, at least not without consulting with a doctor first!A different way to get magnesium is to take tablets. I bought 100-mg tablets and take one every day, and it helps a lot. This is a safe supplement amount, too. Also, if you take a calcium supplement, you must take magnesium with it, because calcium can be constipating.


Thanks for the heads-up! I am always concerned about dependency. Speaking of dependency, my mom thinks I should try stool softeners. She uses them regularly, and enjoys normal movements. I've shied away from stool softeners, for fear of dependency. Your thoughts?


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Vena:However, this is a stimulant laxative, and you're NOT supposed to use it all the time! My doc said you should only use it as needed in emergencies, i.e., a few times a year.


Magnesium citrate is an osmotic and not a stimulant. Most name brand store laxatives are stimulants. While I agree that any type of laxative could lead to problems, the osmotics would seem to have less risk.http://www.bupa.co.uk/health_information/h.../laxatives.html


----------



## 14578 (Sep 13, 2005)

The magnesium citrate in the bottle from Walgreens is not what I'm talking about. That stuff is full of fillers and sugar. Magnesium citrate in tablet/capsule form (you can find it at OrganicPharmacy.com)is not habit forming. Most Americans are deficient of magnesium because our soil has been used so many times it lacks many vitamins and minerals. Also certain foods rob our bodies of magnesium (especially whole grains, chocolate, sodium and dairy products). Some of us are genetically predisposed to needing more magnesium because our bodies don't absorb it well. Talk to a doctor who has actually been trained in this area. Most MDs are required to take one nutrition class during their entire education. I received this info from a Naturopath and it is working because I'm giving my body what it truly needs, not just simply treating a symptom. It is not addictive or harmful in doses of 1200 mg or less. Your body is dependent on it just like it is dependent on so many other minerals, so you may have to take it for life just like most women have to take calcium supplements for life. If you are skeptical, I encourage you to really do your research on this.


----------



## 15886 (Sep 20, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by knm:I've have had IBS with constipationfor about 14 years off and on and know what you everyone is going through. I just recently bought a book that says constipation has one cause and that is being deficient in magnesium. So I followed their advice and started slowly adding magnesium citrate (must be citrate-most absorbable)to my diet and sure enough it has worked very well. I will go 2 or 3 times a day now. What a relief! I still get some minor bloating, a little cramping but it is A LOT better. I hope everyone will try it. You can find magnesium citrate at health food stores or online. Capsule form is best. If you use something beside citrate form, it will not work as well. Please try it- magnesium citrate in this form is not harmful to your body in any way. You can ask your doctor about it but many M.Ds are clueless when it comes to nutrition. Good luck!


why are capsules better? How much do you take per day?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I also saw the magnesium citrate at the drugs store.I think it is irritating.Could it be possible that another "natural" magnesium citrate is not irritating?knm?


----------



## 20257 (Jul 25, 2005)

> Thanks for the heads-up! I am always concerned about dependency. Speaking of dependency, my mom thinks I should try stool softeners. She uses them regularly, and enjoys normal movements. I've shied away from stool softeners, for fear of dependency. Your thoughts?


I have been told by several docters, that although things like epsom salts,glycerin suppositories, enemas, prunes and stool softeners, are not as damaging as a stimulant laxative, they will cause you to be dependent on them after an extended period of use. Meaning you will need to consistantly increase your dosage, and you may become more constipated; in the sense that it becomes even MORE immpossable to have a natural bowel movement.Hope this helps


----------



## 20257 (Jul 25, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by RailFan:Thanks for the heads-up! I am always concerned about dependency. Speaking of dependency, my mom thinks I should try stool softeners. She uses them regularly, and enjoys normal movements. I've shied away from stool softeners, for fear of dependency. Your thoughts?


Docters have told me that although things like enemas, epsom salts Glycerin suppoistories, and stool softeners are less damaging than stimulant laxatives, the can still cause your body to become dependent on them; meaning you will need to consistantly increase your dosage, and constipation will worsen, in the sense that a natural bowel movement will become even more immpossable.Hope this helps


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have talk to a pharmacist and magnesium citrate seems to be a stimulant laxative.I'm confuse about the magnesium available in the health store.Why it would not be the same?


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Whether or not an ingrediant would be considered a stimulent laxative depends on the dosage as well as the mechanism by which it does the job of moving the bowel. Magnesium (and calcium) exist in most water supplies. Concentrations of these 2 elements establish the water hardness. Rain water, soft water, and distilled water have had the calcium and the magnesium removed. A 10 oz bottle of magnesium citrate at Walgreen's has about 17 grams of magnesium citrate in it. By comparison a 100mg tablet of magnesium citrate might not have any effect on the bowel so it could hardly be called stimulative or a laxative. By increasing the dosage it becomes a laxative but not necessarily a stimulative laxative. However at 17 grams it is probably a very stimulative laxative.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks pile but the molecule stay irritant in itself..


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Here is some info from the web on magnesium. This seems to be the general consensus on how magnesium works. I've been taking if for over 5 years now with success and have done a fair bit of research and experimenting with it. Magnesium oxide, will also work as well as magnesium citrate and other forms of magnesium. When you take the citrate in the bottle it is still an osmotic laxative, just the dose is so high that it is not something you should take regularly. From the web:"Because magnesium attracts water, you can bring in more water into your colon by taking magnesium supplements or by eating foods, which are high in magnesium. Water in your colon makes your stools softer and allows your colon to absorb water from your fecal matter if you body needs it.â€œTake at bedtime. Begin with 200 milligrams magnesium oxide or magnesium citrateâ€”you may increase the dosage in 200-milligram increments until your bowels move regularly. The dose for magnesium is individual, so begin low and increase the dosage as needed. Reduce the dosage if you experience loose bowels. Unlike irritating laxatives, magnesium does not create laxative dependency.â€If taking hypoglycemic drugs, magnesium may increase absorption of these drugs. It is recommended you consult with your doctor on the effects of magnesium with the type of hypoglycemic drug you are taking.If taking magnesium, do not take it within 2 hours of taking any kind of drug.If you have severe kidney or heart disease, you need to avoid magnesium and consult with your doctor on its use.Magnesium is considered safe for pregnant women.Foods High in MagnesiumChlorophyll is high in magnesium and chlorophyll comes in capsules. These are some of the foods that are high in magnesium.Greens, berries, wheat germ, grains, nuts, cornmeal, apples, apricots, oats, pears, pecans, spinach, tofu, lentils, honey, fish, cabbage, avocados, cashews, peas, prunes, soy milk, chardYou can see that calcium and magnesium is not just for bone building and acid neutralization, but it is also good for constipation prevention and relief.


----------



## 22110 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have read the same. Most doctors and pharmacists are thinking of the magnesium coctail (or maybe enema) taken before an endoscopy to flush the bowel... and it is considered an intestine stimulant as well as an osmotic.But in small doses it is a nutrient like calcium or vitimin C. Recommeded allowance is 400 mg/day. So doubling or tripling the RDA is okay.My bowels are doing fairly well at 600/day.And Im a HAPPY BOY!!!


----------



## 20041 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi, I take magnesium supplements daily, just the glycinate, 400mg. which is "standard". It does not help me with the constipation, but I figure If I don't take it, I'll be even worse.


----------



## 16003 (Sep 11, 2005)

Savingtioletpaper- is the 600mg/day youre taking the Magnesium Citrate caplets that Knm mentioned or do you take the stuff in the bottle? Are either of you taking anything else regularly? I've been trying Milk of Magnesia which hasn't helped a lot and i just started Miralax today. I didn't know if the Mag. citrate in combination with something else would be too much or a bad idea?Thanks!


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Looking at foods with magnesium, spinach is fairly high. But you'd need to eat 2.5 cups to at least reach the 400mg number.I like spinach but it's one of those dark green foods that doesn't stay in my system too long...if you know what I mean. With or without magnesium, 2.5 cups per day would get your bowels moving.







I think I'll try the caplets instead...


----------



## 18342 (Sep 28, 2005)

Your story sounds like mine nminus the magnesium. What book did you get this information from. I have been searching for atleast 25 years and have still found little or only temporary success.Please let me know how long it took for you to see results from magnesium....Thanks,Pretty Sitting


----------



## fleure (Dec 26, 2003)

The leading expert on magnesium is Mildred S. Seelig M.D. M.P.H. Pretty much everything you ever wanted to know about magnesium is in her book "The Magnesium Factor". There is also another book called "The Miracle of Magnesium" by Carolyn Dean M.D.Good info and shorter read. fleure


----------

